# Mae Mai Muay Thai Chaiya



## Slihn (Dec 30, 2006)

Any of you guys ever heard of Mae Mai Muay Thai Chaiya?Its one of the "old styles" of Thai Boxing.Check it out:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 2, 2007)

Slihn said:


> Any of you guys ever heard of Mae Mai Muay Thai Chaiya?Its one of the "old styles" of Thai Boxing.Check it out:


 

i like this vid a lot , thanks!


----------



## Slihn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah its pretty tight,there are alot of other Mae Mai videos on you tube.I like the style,it really showa the essence of traditional Muay Thai!


----------



## sstevens805 (Jan 3, 2007)

That is SICK!! I would love to learn something like that!


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 7, 2007)

Muay Chaiya is one of the old forms of muay thai.  It was founded in Chaiya City, Thailand (southern Thailand) by a man (soldier turned monk) from northern Thailand.  Mae Mai & Luk Mai are considered the master tricks & complimentary tricks (sometimes very advanced) of muay thai.  Mae Mai consists of 15 movements or techniques and Luk Mai has 15 as well.  These techniques are where "crocodile sweeps its tail" (spinning heel kick) and "deer turns the neck to look back kick" (spinning back kick) come from.


----------



## Slihn (Feb 4, 2007)

Let me guess,there are no school that teach Chaiya here in the states right?


----------



## Drag'n (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a type of Muay Boran?
I like it!


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 5, 2007)

Actually muay boran is a composite of the older styles (chaiya, korat, lopburi, ta sao).  It was developed to keep the older styles alive.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 6, 2007)

thaistyle,

Hmmm... I don't know that your definition of Muay Boran is correct. I was under the impression that Boran existed before the styles of (chaiya, korat, lopburi, etc), and that the Chaiya  and Korat were regional forms of Boran. Evidence of this can be seen outside of Thailand, as the neighboring countries of Burma and Cambodia also practice their own form of Boran, which differs from those mentioned. 

I could be wrong, but this is what I was taught.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 7, 2007)

You are correct that Chaiya, Korat, Lopburi and Ta sao are regional styles.  But what I have read and comfirmed this with blackdiamondcobra (MT member) is that muay boran is a composite style of the older styles.  According to the book Muay Thai Boran, muay boran never existed in the past as a single martial art.  Muay boran was the name utilized from 1995 until the present.  Muay Boran was popularized thanks to Ong Bak.  Hopefully this clears up any confusion.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 7, 2007)

Also, remember that Muay Boran  means to fight the old or ancient way.  Just like muay thai means to fight or box like the thai.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2007)

Whoa.

I got to tell you the more I see of Muay Thai the more impressed I become


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 8, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> You are correct that Chaiya, Korat, Lopburi and Ta sao are regional styles.  But what I have read and comfirmed this with blackdiamondcobra (MT member) is that muay boran is a composite style of the older styles.  According to the book Muay Thai Boran, muay boran never existed in the past as a single martial art.  Muay boran was the name utilized from 1995 until the present.  Muay Boran was popularized thanks to Ong Bak.  Hopefully this clears up any confusion.


Hmm... I will have to know your sources for this information. I own that book, and it is not a very credible source, as they don't list any of their references. As a matter of fact, that book is a composite of magazine articles (Int'l Budo & Blackbelt Mag I believe... I'll have to grab the book to verify). Muay Boran has existed before the author of the said book decided to publish his amalgamation of ancient Muay. The regional styles (as we have both agreed), are specializations and adaptations of Boran Muay that preceeds them. The word "Boran" is used in the same manner as one would reference "Gung Fu" nowadays. Its a description for the branches of the Boran that exist today. However, when someone gathers and resurfaces old techniques in Gung Fu, by way of the the various branches...you don't dismiss the fact that Gung Fu existed prior. The same goes for Boran. Hope that helps to clear the confusion. :asian:

[edit]: Check your PM box!


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 8, 2007)

I will agree.  Boran just means old or ancient and muay means to box or fight.  So muay boran could be a generic term for the older styles of fighting.  Whoever is right doesn't really matter, we all love the muay arts of Thailand.  The book Muay Thai Boran is a bad reference on this subject thats for sure.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 8, 2007)

Just think!! This whole debate started cause Slihn asked about the Mae Mai  techniques.  Sorry to steal your thread Slihn.  I'll PM thunder foot.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 9, 2007)

Hehe, atleast it makes for good conversation in a section of MartialTalk that doesn't get much action!! :asian:


----------



## Slihn (Feb 9, 2007)

Thunder Foot said:


> Hehe, atleast it makes for good conversation in a section of MartialTalk that doesn't get much action!! :asian:


 


....yeah your right this section doesnt get much action;I wonder why that is?I think that all of us Nuk Muays should get together and revise the Muay Thai section of this forum!


WHOSE WITH ME!!


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds good to me!!  I think tthe reason this forum doesn't see much action is because the most common martial arts schools are either traditional Japanese arts or traditional Korean arts and not muay thai.  These are your money makers that can draw large quantities of students.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with them either.  It's that muay thai gyms still aren't as common as most of the others.  Maybe it's the style training involved in muay thai!!  Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------

